# Thank You!



## Mattuk

http://www.upnorthjournal.com/wordpress/mikeadams/2011/09/19/one-year-ago/


----------



## Antlerz22

Very nice post Matt, was definitely an interesting read and maybe if you get the chance let me know how to get to your lamping story I read about on UNJ per your link above & blog there.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you A22. I'll put the links up later when I get home for lunch.


----------



## bones44

Very cool article Matt. You've taught us all in one way or another about a different way of hunting and how your country goes about it. Myself and I'm sure many others enjoy your hunting reports and posts here on PT.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Tom. I'm sure you'd have told me to shut the bleep up by now if not!


----------



## Mattuk

http://www.skinnymoose.com/hooksandbullets/2011/01/10/seeing-red/

http://www.skinnymoose.com/hooksandbullets/2011/01/27/deer-hunting-in-england/

http://www.skinnymoose.com/hooksandbullets/2011/02/22/avoidable-hunting-accidents/

At some point they will all be moved on to my UNJ page.


----------



## JTKillough

Very nice story. You said you were honored to become a pro-staffer. Truthfully, it is us, that are honored to know you. It's always a joy to type with you.


----------



## hassell

Very Very good post Matt, Well Thought OUT and Written, we here on PT enjoy your input and comments.


----------



## Mattuk

Jim, Rick thank you for those kind words it really means a lot to me. I very much feel the same towards all you guys.


----------



## youngdon

Good write-up Matt. It is truly a pleasure to know you and read your words. I'm amazed at how well and quickly you've learned our language. Thanks for laying the blame squarely on my shoulders AGAIN.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Don. Your more than welcome, what else could I say!


----------



## Antlerz22

Enjoyed the stories and now I know the one behind the gun one you posted a picture of way back when. Whenever you post one on UNJ post it here as well--or link it like you have recently for us, thanks for looking up your posts.


----------



## Mattuk

Antlerz22 said:


> Enjoyed the stories and now I know the one behind the gun one you posted a picture of way back when. Whenever you post one on UNJ post it here as well--or link it like you have recently for us, thanks for looking up your posts.


Thank you, your more that welcome.


----------



## bar-d

AHA! An admitted alien!
I knew something wasn't quite right when you did not know what biscuits and gravy was!


----------



## Antlerz22

bar-d said:


> AHA! An admitted alien!
> I knew something wasn't quite right when you did not know what biscuits and gravy was!


Mmmm... kinda like a picante sauce from NEW YORK CITY (pace picante sauce commercial folks)!


----------



## Mattuk

bar-d said:


> AHA! An admitted alien!
> I knew something wasn't quite right when you did not know what biscuits and gravy was!


Thanks Danny, I guess!


----------



## HowlinRed

Great job Matt, and keep'em comming.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Tony.


----------



## Mattuk

The biggest thank you must go to Roberta for putting up with the amount of time I one spend in the field and two spend on the laptop updating you guys. And even though everything bugs out because of her bad ju ju I still love having her beside me now and then when she wants to come out with me. She is the most wonderful woman in the world in my eyes. Roberta would like to show just how she feels towards you guys and the amount of time you take me away from her, sadly she couldn't be here in person to give you this message but I think this sum's it up.


----------



## bones44

she looks just like my wife at times telling me I'm number one !


----------



## Antlerz22

Yea!!!! we're number 1--we're number one 1, thanks Roberta we understand!


----------



## hassell

Jeez you guys, what kind of stalkers are you? If you're wondering where Matt is She's pointing to the high-seat!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

Thanks Roberta... We love you too


----------



## Mattuk

As you may have guessed that was just me having a bit of fun. I can tell you that 100% thats not how she feels towards you guys at all.


----------



## youngdon

Really Matt ? I'd think that she would tell us that herself. In fact if she really cared about us she'd become a member and help to bolster our ranks.


----------



## HowlinRed

Yeah, stand up for yourself Roberta!

And where's your bloody hat.


----------



## Mattuk

She's not going to join here. Her only hat is a blue beanie hat for the winter. She doesn't really do hats.


----------



## HowlinRed

She's gonna put in your place!!


----------



## Mattuk

No I don't live in fear of Roberta.


----------



## youngdon




----------



## HowlinRed

I'm with you, Don!


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> No I don't live in fear of Roberta.


Hey guys he hasnt seen the movie "The burning bed" with Farrah Fawcett! LOL He wast scared either!


----------



## On a call

Tom, I think there is differance there







.

Matt, well writen and I do have to say that Chris made a wise choice, not a mistake. It really is a pleasure to see what you bring to the table. As no one else here could do what you are.

Perhaps if you buy Roberta a nice .243, a stylish jacket and perhaps a nice pair of boots she might hold up that index finger







for you . You are a lucky guy.


----------



## Mattuk

Antlerz22 said:


> Hey guys he hasnt seen the movie "The burning bed" with Farrah Fawcett! LOL He wast scared either!


Our beds hot enough thanks!


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Tom, I think there is differance there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Matt, well writen and I do have to say that Chris made a wise choice, not a mistake. It really is a pleasure to see what you bring to the table. As no one else here could do what you are.
> 
> Perhaps if you buy Roberta a nice .243, a stylish jacket and perhaps a nice pair of boots she might hold up that index finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for you . You are a lucky guy.


Thank you Brian. Brian she has all those things and more!


----------



## knapper

My wife just throws what is close and I duck, I think, can't remember.


----------



## On a call

Yeah Barry you have trouble remembering cause that last cast iron pan caught you square last time. Your name is Barry and you live in Alaska, you enjoy hunting and fishing. Now...what is your name ?

Matt...she has all those things and does not partake in the sport. Hmm.







. She likes to garden, make some wine, takes care of animals, enjoys camping, photograghy, Aww she sounds good to go. So when are you getting married .... oops wrong question









Have a good day friend.


----------



## bones44

Oh boy , where's my popcorn ???


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I'm with you Tom. I think we've traveled this road before... and the road is full of potholes.


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> Yeah Barry you have trouble remembering cause that last cast iron pan caught you square last time. Your name is Barry and you live in Alaska, you enjoy hunting and fishing. Now...what is your name ?
> 
> Matt...she has all those things and does not partake in the sport. Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . She likes to garden, make some wine, takes care of animals, enjoys camping, photograghy, Aww she sounds good to go. So when are you getting married .... oops wrong question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Yeah I'm with you Tom. I think we've traveled this road before... and the road is full of potholes.


Ok here goes you lot.

Brian Roberta does wear her camo and tweed coats out when she is doing deer and fox drives or when she comes out with me in a highseat, also for wildlife photography and walking the terrier.

Tom and Don please don't choke on that popcorn as it would be a real shame for the pair of you.

As for marriage I just think its a waste of money and a piece of paper will not make me love the most gorgeous woman in the world anymore than I already do!


----------



## youngdon

Hey come over here and Brian will marry you on the boat... He is the captain, and i'll bet, in the interest of being green, he'll hold the paper.


----------



## Mattuk

I have no idea what that all means?


----------



## youngdon

Brian has a boat... he is the captain... he can marry you on said boat... he will *not* give you a piece of paper ....because he would be helping to save a tree.

And it would be a good reason to get together and hunt...what else would you wish for on your honeymoon than to spend it with us ?


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Brian has a boat... he is the captain... he can marry you on said boat... he will *not* give you a piece of paper ....because he would be helping to save a tree.
> 
> And it would be a good reason to get together and hunt...what else would you wish for on your honeymoon than to spend it with us ?


Sorry, yes I see. I'm thinking that you should run this one passed Roberta while I call for an ambulance, for you!


----------



## rvrbnk1

It is Great to have you apart of the Up North Journal family. Now that I am on here I hope to learn alot or you and the rest of the PT guys. Here is to another Great year to bigger and brighter things for you.

I still need to talk with you about the whole Carp fishing deal over there. Over here we use them as fertilizer or trapping bait.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Randy. Sure, download Skype on to your computer and we can talk anytime and for free!


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Sorry, yes I see. I'm thinking that you should run this one passed Roberta while I call for an ambulance, for you!


Bring it on !! I'll let her slap me a time or two...


----------



## On a call

Yeah I bet you would, then share a martini together laughing about it all. I think I would pay for such a viewing







Tom, want to car pool ?


----------



## youngdon

Cash in advance....$25 per eye.


----------



## On a call

I can close one, photos allowed ?


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> I have no idea what that all means?


Im thinking it means he might think youre not married. From what I read (your part) it implies to me you are and that the paper certificate doesnt matter, that true love needs no formal declaration bound by a piece of paper. Thats my perception at least--could be wrong--wont be the first time.


----------



## youngdon

He ain't married... except maybe to his .243.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> He ain't married... except maybe to his .243.


I'd rather have an evening with Roberta than any evening sat in a highseat. Hmmm.....that new one is big.


----------



## bones44

On a call said:


> Yeah I bet you would, then share a martini together laughing about it all. I think I would pay for such a viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom, want to car pool ?


Let's go. I'll bring my camera too. LOL


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> . Hmmm.....that new one is big.


That's what she said !!


----------



## bones44

HAHAHAHA you watch the Office too Don ?


----------



## youngdon

Yeah it's pretty funny. I wonder if the English version used that line ?


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> Yeah it's pretty funny. I wonder if the English version used that line ?


The office is so crap! I'd rather have my toes cut off!


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> The office is so crap! I'd rather have my toes cut off!


Your version or ours ?


----------



## Mattuk

I would think they are both the same!


----------



## youngdon

Perhaps.. Ours is about a paper company in Scranton PA. I know yours is different.. which company is your about.


----------



## Mattuk

I couldn't tell you as I hate it so much and won't have it on the TV.


----------



## bones44

Wow, that bad huh ? You either love it or hate it. It's one of those kind of shows.


----------



## Mattuk

I hate that Ricky knobface or what ever is his name!


----------



## bones44

Gervais. Wow, so your more of a masterpiece theater kind of guy ? LOL


----------



## On a call

Nah...English Sportsman, if there is such a thing.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Nah...English Sportsman, if there is such a thing.


I'm sorry? Run that one by me again Brian!


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> Gervais. Wow, so your more of a masterpiece theater kind of guy ? LOL


I know what his name is Tom! Theatre no thanks I can find other ways of boring myself to death!


----------



## On a call

Here is America there is a tv program that used to run. I loved it, call American Sportsman. It aired hunting, fishing, and other types of outdoors sports. Dad and I loved it.

I have no idea what show the guy are refering to above, sounds hoaky ?


----------



## Mattuk

Wish we had things like that on over here, you guys have some fantastic tv shows!

The Office, Its not my cup of tea Brian.


----------



## On a call

Again, " the office " I have no idea what it is about. I do not not watch TV at all.


----------



## bones44

Awww we're just bustin his chops as usual. The Office with Steve Carrell. It's a knockoff of the English version.


----------



## On a call

What is it ? a situation comedy


----------



## Antlerz22

On a call said:


> What is it ? a situation comedy


I loathe all sitcoms, and in general anything outside of discovery, history channel, tlc, is more or less YAWN boring.


----------



## bones44

It's a mockumentary that literally makes no sense at times. Like I said, you either love it or hate. Very dry humor with a lot of off the wall things.


----------

